# Airek Cloud Comp RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/2/15)

​
If you’re looking for a competition level RDA that has crazy airflow, then look no further than the Airek RDA. This cloud chucking beast has the most wide open airflow I’ve seen to date with 3 6mm holes and 3 2mm holes beneath them. It also has a large juice well and post holes large enough to accommodate the craziest of builds.

There is no single coil option with the Airek RDA, but chances are the ones looking for something like this won’t be running it in single coil mode anyway. This beast is made for competitions so the Airek RDA is for all the cloud chasers out there only!

Custom Drip Tip
22mm Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
Stainless Steel Posts and Construction
Unlimited Airflow Options With Stock AFC Ring
Removable AFC Ring For FULL Competition Mode
Multiple Coil Configurations
2.5mm Stainless Steel Phillips Contact Screws
Copper-SS Positive Post Design For Maximum Conductivity (NO Copper Inside Chamber!)
2.5mm Post Holes for Extreme Cloud And Flavor Chasing
Large 4mm Juice Well
Six 4mm Air Holes
Six 2mm Air Holes

*We have limited qty in stock. Get them here:*
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/airek-competition-clone-rda

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

